# 2003 Dry Fly Swap #1



## TODDFATHER (Jun 5, 2002)

There are 2 more openings for the Dry Fly Swap! We have 5 weeks tying time and season is just around the corner. It's going to be nice looking into your fly box and seeing some fly's with a broader vision than perhaps your own. The fly you need you may not own yet!

So far the following have signed up! 

Riverboy: Female Adams
Lunker: White Ephrons
Northern Outdoorsman: Burr Brites
jnpcook: Elk Hair Caddis
Old Steelhead Dude: Spent Winged Inverted Hex
JFINK: Light Hendrikson
Gunrod: Teeny Nymph Dry
Texas Fly: Orange Stimulator
Fishinlk: Extended Body Parachute Hex
Beaglernr: Roberts Yellow Drake
Weezer: Henny Spinner: Pending

Sign up with a post saying: "I'm in" and we'll be off like a dirty shirt! 



Toddfather


Last edited by TODDFATHER


----------



## fishinlk (Apr 14, 2000)

I just noticed the recommended hook size. I can tie a different fly if you'd like?


----------



## TODDFATHER (Jun 5, 2002)

Fishinlk,


Name your Poison! You can continue with what you have suggested or change it, It's never really too late. It's just suggested that everyone names the fly they are tying so there are not a lot of duplicates. Try to stay within the hooksize 




Toddfather


----------



## TODDFATHER (Jun 5, 2002)

*Come on guys! We need to fill this swap! 2 more openings left for the dry fly swap* 

Everyone's committed to something: 

Wife
Girlfriend
Kids 
Dog


Might as well commit to this swap too! 

Just say: "I'm In"


Toddfather


----------



## fishinlk (Apr 14, 2000)

I guess I'll go with a Sparkle-dun then.

size #12 Isonychia colors.


I'll save the Hex for later.


----------



## WEEZER (Feb 1, 2000)

I'm in too.
I think I'll tie a henny spinner or a hex spinner. I haven't decided yet.


----------



## TODDFATHER (Jun 5, 2002)

Weezer! 


Weezer's in! 



We have one more opening for the Dry Fly Swap! 


Someone say " I'm in" ! 



Toddfather


----------



## SteelFisher (Aug 29, 2002)

I'll tie some #16 BWO biot duns


----------



## jnpcook (Jan 19, 2000)

Just finished my quota of elk hair caddis. Now I just have my royal coachman wets to finish for the wet fly swap.

My back is killing me. I have been tying while up at my mother in law's house and just sitting on the couch with a tv tray in front of me. Need to sit in a better chair for my next dozen.

John


----------



## TODDFATHER (Jun 5, 2002)

Enrollment for the 2003 Dry Fly Swap #1 has ended! Thanks for your participation, now to get on with the tying! 

I'll be sending each of you an email as to where to send your flys. Please, Please, Please! When you do get around to sending your flys, be sure to mark your Altoids box with your name, address, fly pattern, and the name of the swap. There are three swaps going, and a little documentation will go a long way! Let's get em mailed by March 29th ! Send in 12 flys not 13, you won't be getting your own fly back.



Roster for the 2003 Dry Fly Swap #1

Riverboy: Female Adams
Lunker: White Ephrons
Northern Outdoorsman: Burr Brites
jnpcook: Elk Hair Caddis
Old Steelhead Dude: Spent Winged Inverted Hex
JFINK: Light Hendrikson
Gunrod: Teeny Nymph Dry
Texas Fly: Orange Stimulator
Fishinlk: Extended Body Parachute Hex
Beaglernr: Roberts Yellow Drake
Weezer: Henny Spinner: Pending
Steelfisher: BWO's Biot Duns

Weezer and Steelfisher Saved the day! I was wondering if we were going to get this swap filled! 

Toddfather: Swapmeister: Griffith's Gnat's #16


----------



## unregistered55 (Mar 12, 2000)

Hook: Dryfly, size 12 to 16
Thread: White
Tail: Deer Hair
Body: Flourescent green Yarn or McFly Foam
Hackle: Grizzly

This is a radiant searching pattern that works well under overcast skies, or during low-light periods at dawn or dusk...


----------



## TODDFATHER (Jun 5, 2002)

Northern Outdoorsman


I must be tired! I wasn't sure if I misplaced the reply or you did! When you moved it ,,,,,,,,,,,,Wham! That really messed me up! 

That burr's brite looks like a BWO only larger. Actually I've never seen that pattern before but we'll throw it at a few rises and see what develops


Toddfather


----------



## unregistered55 (Mar 12, 2000)

I am just getting back into Fly Tying so my flies are far from perfect...but I enjoy it and have more time on my hands now so I will get better! I love these Swaps lets keep them going!


----------



## TODDFATHER (Jun 5, 2002)

Northern Outdoorsman,



I've been tying since I was in my early twentys, I'm 57 now and it's still as enjoyable as it was when I was a much younger man. I think swaps are great as long as everyone doesn't get burned out! There were a few guys that wanted a hex swap. I'm hoping I can talk Old Steelhead Dude into another swap but he hasn't read his PM's yet. I'd like a caddis swap. Throughout the year I think caddis will take more fish than anything that's fished on top of the water.


Toddfather


----------



## jnpcook (Jan 19, 2000)

OK, here is the photo and recipe for one of the elk hair caddis that I tied up. 











Hook: TMC 100
Size: 14 
Thread: Tan - 8/0 Uni-Thread
Body: Superfine Dubbing Light Cahill
Hackle: Brown palmered over body
Wing: Light Elk hair or Natural deer body hair

John


----------



## TODDFATHER (Jun 5, 2002)

jnpcook:



Nice Caddis! I just finished dying some Elk hair and carabou. I was going to tie a Darkwing Caddis but decided to go with a different pattern. I think hands down, day after day, month after month, a caddis will out produce any single fly on the river. I've thrown caddis's during March Brown, Cahill, and hex hatches and still took fish. Nice Job!


Toddfather


----------



## jnpcook (Jan 19, 2000)

Thanks Toddfather. I have just gotten back into fly tying (thanks to these swaps) after about a 2 year hiatus. I don't know why I stopped in the first place. I am having a ton of fun.

John


----------



## fishinlk (Apr 14, 2000)

Toddfather,

With all of the posts I think you missed mine. I went ahead and changed my fly to a size #12 sparkle dun to meet the size requirement.


----------



## TODDFATHER (Jun 5, 2002)

FISHNLK,


Sorry man! I got it! 


Toddfather


----------



## TODDFATHER (Jun 5, 2002)

Enrollment for the 2003 Dry Fly Swap #1 has ended! Thanks for your participation, now to get on with the tying! 

I'll be sending each of you an email as to where to send your flys. Please, Please, Please! When you do get around to sending your flys, be sure to mark your Altoids box with your name, address, fly pattern, and the name of the swap. There are three swaps going, and a little documentation will go a long way! Let's get em mailed by March 29th ! Send in 12 flys not 13, you won't be getting your own fly back.



Roster for the 2003 Dry Fly Swap #1

Riverboy: Female Adams
Lunker: White Ephrons
Northern Outdoorsman: Burr Brites
jnpcook: Elk Hair Caddis
Old Steelhead Dude: Spent Winged Inverted Hex
JFINK: Light Hendrikson
Gunrod: Teeny Nymph Dry
Texas Fly: Orange Stimulator
Fishinlk: #12 Sparkle Dun
Beaglernr: Roberts Yellow Drake
Weezer: Henny Spinner: Pending
Steelfisher: BWO's Biot Duns

Toddfather: Swapmeister: Griffith's Gnat's #16


----------



## Old Steelhead Dude (Jan 5, 2003)

Spent winged inverted Hex
Or as I call it - The Old B52

http://www.angelfire.com/mi4/robertfarrand/B522.jpg

OSD


----------



## SALMONATOR (Jan 7, 2003)

Beauty-full!! love to see a box full of 'em in the hex swap. I'll be waitin' to hear from you!


----------



## Old Steelhead Dude (Jan 5, 2003)

Hexagenia limbata is one of the most geographically widespread mayflies in North America. It is found from coast to coast as well as from Florida to Canada and often constitutes an important part of the food chain in clear water lakes and slow moving streams. In suitable habitats Hexagenia nymphs may reach populations densities of nearly 500 per square foot of lake bottom. The high densities and productivity rates of these mayflies may constitute a significant component of nutrient and energy cycling within their aquatic habitats and adjacent terrestrial systems.

Most of you know the fly as the Michigan caddis or the giant Hex but the fly is actually a mayfly 
After the adult Female Hex lays its eggs it them lives only a short time afterwards.
When it dies it falls on the water this is what fly fisherman call the Spinner Fall.
This is when my fly pattern comes into its own. As it represents a spent Hex with its wings in the flat position (dead).

I like to tie this pattern backwards or inverted because Of the size of the hook.
Its tied on a 9672 Mustad size 10 and the weight is such that I like to have all of the floating ability of the hollows of the deer hair over the bend of the hook as that is the part of the hook that wants to sink first.
In this way I give it more floatablity In the best place.

Please excuse my tying.
Im not the tier I use to be.
My eyes are starting to fail me in my old age.
But with these flies that I tied you can get the basic idea of how to tie them for your selves.
For some of you new to fly-casting I suggest that you make the wings with kip tail 
The fly will than hold up to a few buggy wipe snaps.

I know all you young bucks with your 20/20 and all that dexterity can do a better job of making the fly look better.
Thank god the fish arent as picky.



http://www.angelfire.com/mi4/robertfarrand/B52.jpg

I will send them out Monday swapmister


----------



## TODDFATHER (Jun 5, 2002)

OSD,

Nice looking fly! Throwing feathers at trout most of my life and I can honestly say I've never fished a hex hatch! I came close once on the Ausable but at that time I wasn't sure whether I was more afraid of the dark, or afraid of the water in the dark. Regarding night time fishing, I used to throw a heavily dressed ( palmer tied" long shanked fly that looked like a streached bivisible. I honestly think when night time feeding is happening, anything that floats will work. I can't base that on fact but just observations of mine. I used to tie a trailing shuck emerger that was reallyl cool looking. I carried a few of these in my box which drove some of the hard core hex'ers rabid. Although I never fished them, I never left home without them. If I can remember I'll throw one your way in one of your swap boxes. 

We're in the same boat so to speak, 57 years old and the eyesight isn't what it could be. I still tie down to the 18's or 20 but after a fly or two my eyes need a rest.

Toddfather


----------



## gunrod (Jan 16, 2001)

I hope I don't mess up your hard work but I'm changing my fly to the Badger Hackle Peacock. I'm not good with dries and didn't exactly know what to tie when I jumped in. I purchased supplies today and will get to it tonight.


----------



## TODDFATHER (Jun 5, 2002)

Enrollment for the 2003 Dry Fly Swap #1 has ended! Thanks for your participation, now to get on with the tying! 

I'll be sending each of you an email as to where to send your flys. Please, Please, Please! When you do get around to sending your flys, be sure to mark your Altoids box with your name, address, fly pattern, and the name of the swap. There are three swaps going, and a little documentation will go a long way! Let's get em mailed by March 29th ! Send in 12 flys not 13, you won't be getting your own fly back.



Roster for the 2003 Dry Fly Swap #1

Riverboy: Female Adams
Lunker: White Ephrons
Northern Outdoorsman: Burr Brites
jnpcook: Elk Hair Caddis
Old Steelhead Dude: Spent Winged Inverted Hex
JFINK: Light Hendrikson
Gunrod: Badger Hackle Peacock
Texas Fly: Orange Stimulator
Fishinlk: #12 Sparkle Dun
Beaglernr: Roberts Yellow Drake
Weezer: Henny Spinner: Pending
Steelfisher: BWO's Biot Duns

Toddfather: Swapmeister: Griffith's Gnat's #16


__________________


----------



## Lunker (Aug 27, 2001)

I sent mine today. Keep a look out.


----------



## jnpcook (Jan 19, 2000)

Sent mine as well.

John


----------



## TODDFATHER (Jun 5, 2002)

I recieved a dozen Elk Hair Caddis fly's from jnpcook today! Nice proportions, well tied! John has posted a picture earlier in this thread. Excellent! Seeing is believing, they are excellent!


Toddfather


----------



## jnpcook (Jan 19, 2000)

Thanks Todd. I feel better now. After not tying in a couple years, I was hoping my flies would be worthy enough to be used by my fellow Michigan Sportsmen. Glad I passed the test 
John


----------



## TODDFATHER (Jun 5, 2002)

I recieved a dozen flys from Lunker today! These are "kick you square in the a$$" White Ephron's! I smiled when I opened them. Very nicely done! Where did you get this hair? Looks like it came from an albino deer! Maybe we better have Boehr check this guy out! Is hair like this even legal? They look so good I almost bit one myself! 


Toddfather


----------



## Lunker (Aug 27, 2001)

Awww thanks man! As for the deer I guess having sisters into hair bleaching is a plus after all.. shhhh dont tell. ;o)


----------



## TODDFATHER (Jun 5, 2002)

No kidding! did you bleach it? Looks cool! If you did bleach it , I want some instructions on how this is done! 



Toddfather


----------



## TODDFATHER (Jun 5, 2002)

2003 Dry fly Swap #1..............Update

Three More weeks Tying time left ! 

Riverboy: Female Adams
Lunker: White Ephrons............................................. Recieved
Northern Outdoorsman: Burr Brites
jnpcook: Elk Hair Caddis...........................................Recieved
Old Steelhead Dude: Spent Winged Inverted Hex
JFINK: Light Hendrikson
Gunrod: Badger Hackle Peacock
Texas Fly: Orange Stimulator
Fishinlk: #12 Sparkle Dun
Beaglernr: Roberts Yellow Drake
Weezer: Henny Spinner: Pending
Steelfisher: BWO's Biot Duns

Toddfather: Swapmeister: Griffith's Gnat's #16


----------



## SteelFisher (Aug 29, 2002)

Will be delivered today after work




















Hook: Dry Fly 12-20 (size 16 tied)
Tail: Med. Blue Dun Hackle Fibers
Body: Olive Turkey Biot
Wing: Med. Blue Dun Hen Hackle Tips
Hackle: Med. Blue Dun Neck Hackle
Thread: GSP colored with marker or any dry fly sized thread

May not be the best tie in the world, but they are definately fishable.


----------



## Old Steelhead Dude (Jan 5, 2003)

I was meaning to send the flies out Monday but I procrastenated
and sent them today. 

OSD.


----------



## TODDFATHER (Jun 5, 2002)

Recieved BWO's today from steel fisher! Gentlemen, we may be a motley crew but we got talent! This guy ties a nice fly! The picture posted isn't doing these fly's justice! I think everyone's going to be surprised when the fly's are shipped: We have a great swap going here! 


Toddfather


----------



## TODDFATHER (Jun 5, 2002)

2003 Dry fly Swap #1..............Update

Three More weeks Tying time left ! 

Riverboy: Female Adams
Lunker: White Ephrons............................................. Recieved
Northern Outdoorsman: Burr Brites
jnpcook: Elk Hair Caddis............................................Recieved
Old Steelhead Dude: Spent Winged Inverted Hex
JFINK: Light Hendrikson
Gunrod: Badger Hackle Peacock
Texas Fly: Orange Stimulator
Fishinlk: #12 Sparkle Dun
Beaglernr: Roberts Yellow Drake
Weezer: Henny Spinner: Pending
Steelfisher: BWO's Biot Duns.....................................Recieved

Toddfather: Swapmeister: Griffith's Gnat's #16


_


----------



## SteelFisher (Aug 29, 2002)

Come on there not that good are they?! Thanks for the compliment. I found they don't have to look that great to catch fish, but it is more of a challenge to tie a good looking fly.


----------



## TODDFATHER (Jun 5, 2002)

Actually, They're pretty damned good!


Toddfather


----------



## gunrod (Jan 16, 2001)

I'm done with mine (wet and nymph). I'll try to post pictures and recipe late tomorrow or Sunday. Then in the mail on Monday.

I'm also done with my Nymph (which is also a wet, but I guess they can be both). But I'm having trouble with supplies for my dry. I should've checked into that first. Anyone know what and where to get Lady Amherst Tippet Fibers?


----------



## SteelFisher (Aug 29, 2002)

Try Beuter's in northville. I know that Angler's den in grand blanc has them but that would be quite a drive.


----------



## gunrod (Jan 16, 2001)

I'm hoping to find that and some other minor items at the show this weekend but thanks. If I don't find it I'll check Beuter's. I'm gonna check their web site too. I've just never heard of them before and thought they would be easy to locate when I chose the fly. Next time I know to pick a fly that I have or can easily get materials for.


----------



## TODDFATHER (Jun 5, 2002)

Gunrod,


This is simple, just change your fly! It's no problem! Don't make it hard on yourself, you're in a LOT of swaps man! 


Toddfather


----------



## gunrod (Jan 16, 2001)

I'm gonna try to do this one if I can get the materials this weekend. I don't fish dry's too often (yet!!!) so I want to try it. If I have problems I will switch but this is something I can handle. I'll just change the materials slightly (I did it with my wet fly and it came out good) if need be to something comparable.


----------



## unregistered55 (Mar 12, 2000)

Got my 12 Burr's Brites done tonight...I only have the Nymph Flies to tie and I will send them all in...


----------



## TODDFATHER (Jun 5, 2002)

Everyone! 



By the way fellas, If you are in more than one fly swap, Please,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, send each pattern in it own altoids box. For the most part I don't care about how many swaps are shipped togather but please send them in seperate containers. 

1 swap,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,1 altoids box
2 swaps,,,,,,,,,,,,,,2 altoids boxes
3 swaps,,,,,,,,,,,,,,3 altoids boxes


Ship them in one shipping package if you like but again, Please send each pattern in it's own altoids container! 


Toddfather


----------



## TODDFATHER (Jun 5, 2002)

Well, OSD's B-52's have landed! They're all fueled up and ready to go! Nice job!, Well Done! 


Old Steelhead Dude has posted a pic on these Inverted Hex Spinners earlier in this thread! Check em out! 

Toddfather


----------



## TODDFATHER (Jun 5, 2002)

2003 Dry fly Swap #1..............Update

Three More weeks Tying time left ! 

Riverboy: Female Adams...........................................
Lunker: White Ephrons............................................. Recieved
Northern Outdoorsman: Burr Brites..........................
jnpcook: Elk Hair Caddis............................................Recieved
Old Steelhead Dude: Spent Winged Inverted Hex.........Recieved
JFINK: Light Hendrikson..............................................
Gunrod: Badger Hackle Peacock.................................
Texas Fly: Orange Stimulator......................................
Fishinlk: #12 Sparkle Dun...........................................
Beaglernr: Roberts Yellow Drake................................
Weezer: Henny Spinner: Pending...............................
Steelfisher: BWO's Biot Duns.....................................Recieved

Toddfather: Swapmeister: Griffith's Gnat's #16...........Finished


----------



## Old Steelhead Dude (Jan 5, 2003)

Every time I tie that fly I get reminded of the Movie The River Runs Through It were Brad Pitt talks about seeing the president Fly Fishing with a Fly as big as a chicken . LOL


----------



## TODDFATHER (Jun 5, 2002)

OSD, I'm gonna need a new rod! I ususally fish a 6' 2wt.


Toddfather


----------



## Old Steelhead Dude (Jan 5, 2003)

send Me a Email will discuss it.
[email protected]


----------



## gunrod (Jan 16, 2001)

Now I told you guys that I couldn't tie dry's so here is my submission the best I could do. The hackle leaves something to be desired but I'll let you guys be the judge. Fortunately the picture isn't the greatest.










Hook: TMC 100, size 10
Tail: Lady Amherst Tippet Fibers in White
Rib: Fine Gold, Reversed (optional)
Body: Peacock Herl
Hackle: Badger Hackle

I substituted Green fibers for the white on the advice of a tier at the weekend show since I could not find white. I also used furnace hackle on the advice of other tier's at the show since the badger was completly cleaned out. That could be the problem with my hackle on this fly. I left out the rib in hopes that the fly will float.


----------



## TODDFATHER (Jun 5, 2002)

Gunrod,


Nice addition for the swap. What are you going to do now? You blew it! You have all three of your swaps finished! Seems to me like you need to enter a couple of the outstanding unfilled swaps, or risk going crazy waiting for the fly's to start pouring in! Aren't these swaps great! You have 36 fly's that will shortly be comming your way! All different, and all from what I'm seeing, well tied, and productive. Wait till you guys get a load of the FLY SCRAMBLE I intend to host when the current swaps finsih. 


Toddfather


----------



## gunrod (Jan 16, 2001)

I'm in the streamer swap and have to join the night time flies to get a look at the mouse from Riverboy. Plus now my boxes need to be filled. I lost a few on the river yesterday. Probably some more to lose tomorrow.


----------



## TODDFATHER (Jun 5, 2002)

2003 Dry fly Swap #1..............Update

Approx, Two more weeks tying time!

Riverboy: Female Adams...........................................
Lunker: White Ephrons............................................. Recieved
Northern Outdoorsman: Burr Brites..........................
jnpcook: Elk Hair Caddis............................................Recieved
Old Steelhead Dude: Spent Winged Inverted Hex.....Recieved
JFINK: Light Hendrikson..............................................
Gunrod: Badger Hackle Peacock.................................Recieved
Texas Fly: Orange Stimulator......................................
Fishinlk: #12 Sparkle Dun...........................................
Beaglernr: Roberts Yellow Drake................................
Weezer: Henny Spinner: Pending...............................
Steelfisher: BWO's Biot Duns.....................................Recieved

Toddfather: Swapmeister: Griffith's Gnat's #16...........Finished


__________________


----------



## TODDFATHER (Jun 5, 2002)

Through Rain,Sleet, or Hail comes the trusty postman! Yup! Jfink's Light Hendrickson's arrive! Worthy of a position in anyone's fly box! Nice going Justin! 


Toddfather


----------



## TODDFATHER (Jun 5, 2002)

2003 Dry fly Swap #1..............Update

ATTENTION: Less than two weeks tying time left! 

Riverboy: Female Adams...........................................
Lunker: White Ephrons............................................. Recieved
Northern Outdoorsman: Burr Brites..........................
jnpcook: Elk Hair Caddis............................................Recieved
Old Steelhead Dude: Spent Winged Inverted Hex.....Recieved
JFINK: Light Hendrikson.............................................Recieved
Gunrod: Badger Hackle Peacock.................................Recieved
Texas Fly: Orange Stimulator......................................
Fishinlk: #12 Sparkle Dun...........................................
Beaglernr: Roberts Yellow Drake................................
Weezer: Henny Spinner: Pending...............................
Steelfisher: BWO's Biot Duns.....................................Recieved

Toddfather: Swapmeister: Griffith's Gnat's #16...........Finished
http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/photopost/showphoto.php?photo=6321&papass=&sort=1&thecat=500


----------



## fishinlk (Apr 14, 2000)

I've got four more to tie after I get up in the morning, so these along with my skunks(wet fly swap) should be in the mail Wed at the latest. I'll have pics posted as soon as the guy I work with remembers to bring in his digital camera.


----------



## fishinlk (Apr 14, 2000)

These are also done and these will be mailed out with my skunks on Friday. Hope everyone likes them!










Sparkle Dun (Isonychia)

Hook: 94831 2xl dry fly 
Size: # 12
Thread: 8/0 black
Tail: Krinkled brown Zelon
Body: Dyed rabbit dubbing(Isonychia color)
Wing: Coastal Deer Hair


----------

